

On representing some real numbers exactly - ssp
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2010/04/on-representing-some-real-numbers.html

======
drallison
Continued fractions provide an interesting representation. See, for example,
Mencer's _Precision of Semi-Exact Redundant Continued Fraction Arithmetic for
VLSI_ , <http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=892637> . See also, Mark Jason
Dominus's article, <http://perl.plover.com/yak/cftalk/> .

